# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  we are estivating just great!

## Hoppy2Bhere

its going great..froggy dug her self down...i disturbed her ( i walked by the tank) and she literally screamed at me. and then she finished digging and is now somewhere in there ( as you all know)...we have her at room temp. i checked the tank today and i saw at the very top a little mold.......!!!!!  :EEK!:  so...what do i do? i took out the molded bits, but we all know that what you see of mold is the the fruiting body and not the mycelium. ideas?..should i have a lamp over her?

----------


## Hoppy2Bhere

Ok so let me phrase it differently...There is mold growing on the top of my new soil in which my frog is estivating. Is this a problem? and how do I stop it.

----------


## purpleturtle89

what type of soil? and a planted tank? because you could try some tank custodians that will eat the mold like springtails and isopods...

----------


## Hoppy2Bhere

hey! thanks for the reply! its brand new eco earth. its not sopping wet just damp, i just see white fuzzies at the top so i was hoping it wasnt going to hurt my sleeping frog.

----------


## purpleturtle89

i would consider cleaning the tank again sterilising and buying some more substrate, the thing is the mould spores might just be airborne and if the tank is ventilated enough settled in there, or have come with the eco earth, no way to se sure so, clean and new substrate

----------


## Hoppy2Bhere

the frog is estivating, will removing to clean bother him?

----------


## purpleturtle89

you could wait to see if any more mould appears first? then if it does i would as it would be more damaging to have that in you tank

----------

